# Newbie question about irons



## mgreen1969 (Sep 29, 2010)

A little quick background. I'm a 41 yr old newbie golfer (Less than a year) and the set of clubs that I have was a freebie set from my step-dad's friend. I'm a lefty and kept using the excuse "Oh I don't know anybody to borrow clubs from." every time they wanted me to go play with them. Long story short I ended up with a vintage set of clubs that are in really good shape. Some of the clubs are newer (and I use that term loosely. Lol) but the irons are what my question is about. The irons I have are Top Flite (Spalding) "Professional" blade style irons. I keep hearing from people that I should try out a set of "game improvement" cavity back style irons because the blade style irons are harder to learn to play. I feel like I hit these irons fairly decent for a beginner and don't really have a major problem with them but I have never played with anything else so I have no basis for comparison. What are your opinions on the subject? Cavity back -vs- blade style? Which is better for a newbie? I guess my thought on the subject is that even though these may be harder to hit now wouldn't I be better in the long run? What exactly are the pro's and con's of each style of club?


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Lose the Top Flights. Absolutely look at some cavity backs and definitely get fitted so the clubs coordinate with your height, swing speed, etc. There are many great buys out there. Don't be afraid to get some high quality used clubs if your budget doesn't allow for new sticks. They can be adjusted by any good club fitter. TaylorMade, Ping and Cobra as well as others produce some terrific game improvement sticks. You can always work yourself up to more customization later as your game improves. Good Luck.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yep I agree with hogan


----------



## mgreen1969 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Got new irons*

I appreciate the advice guys and I did end up getting some new irons. I had been looking for a set of use clubs because with 4 kids and a grandson at home it doesn't leave Papa much money to play with. I found a few sets in my price range but not really what I was looking for. I ended up lucking out and finding a guy that used to own a golf shop (closed about a year ago) and had a bunch of inventory left over. He gave me a killer deal on a new set of Adams RPM irons 4-SW. I have only had a chance to practice with them a little and play one round. So far I love them. I may end up changing the grips later. Next on the list is a new driver and 3 and 5 wood.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

great to hear you got some na d a good deal too!


----------

